# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται Χαμστερς μονο για θεσσαλονικιους

## greenalex1996

Γεια σας παιδια, ο φιλος μου λογο υποχρεώσεων δεν μπορει να φροντισει τα χαμστερσ του, συνολο εμειναν καμμια 10αρια σε διαφορα χρωματα ασπρο,γκρι,μαυρο και μιξ σε διαφορες ηλικιες και αρσενικα και θυληκα... Αν θελει κανας σαλονικιος και μπορει να ερθει περιοχη ιπποκράτειο να τα παρει..καλως .
(Δίνονται χωρις τα κλουβια τους)

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα βοηθουσαν τυχον φωτογραφιες και προσδιορισμος του ειδους, συριακα, νανοι, ρωσικα κ.α.!!!  :Happy:

----------


## greenalex1996

> Θα βοηθουσαν τυχον φωτογραφιες και προσδιορισμος του ειδους, συριακα, νανοι, ρωσικα κ.α.!!!


Ναι φιλε οταν βρω την ευκαιρια θα βγαλω  :Happy:  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## greenalex1996

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι cambelle rusian hamsters νανακια που το μεγεθος τους δεν ξεπερναει τα 7-8 εκατοστα.Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πολυ τρυφερα πλασματα και υπερκινιτικα.Το θετικο με το μικρο τους μεγεθος ειναι οτι εχουν μικροτερη γναθο απο τα συριαν αρα ελαφρυτερο δαγκωμα.
Ευχομαι να πανε σε καλα χερια

----------


## Efthimis98

Ελπιζω να βρουν ενα ζεστο σπιτικο!!!  :Happy: 
Προσεξε μονο σε ποιους τα δινεις!!!  :winky: 

Στάλθηκε από το ICE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι γτ και εγω ηθελα να τα δωσω αλλα μετα εμαθα πως τα δινοθν για τροφη σε φιδια αραχνες και τα κρατησα

----------


## greenalex1996

δωθηκαν ολα, να κλείσει , ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------

